# galería porticada



## semifusa

Hola amigos, cómo diríais (describiendo un palacio) que tiene galerías porticadas? Galléries avec des portiques? Suena horrible! Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Tximeleta123

Bonsoir,

Sin estar muy convencida de que sea exactamente lo mismo:

*Place* *des Arcades*

También he visto: *"Place entourée de portiques"*

Espera a ver que dicen los nativos



Un saludo


----------



## semifusa

Pues es una idea, galléries en arcades me va sonando mejor. Gracias


----------



## Tximeleta123

Ups! perdona, se me había metido en la cabeza "Plaza".

De todas formas sólo pretendía eso, darte alguna idea, así que por si acaso no me hagas mucho caso y espera al resto.


----------



## josepbadalona

Diría = Galerie à arcades = muchos ejemplos en google (aquí, 2ª parte : Amboise, 4ª línea o aquí)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Me parece una redundancia: _portique _*ya *es una galería con techo de arcos.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

Creo que se llamana "galeries à portiques" tout simplement.


----------



## semifusa

josepbadalona said:


> Diría = Galerie à arcades = muchos ejemplos en google (aquí, 2ª parte : Amboise, 4ª línea o aquí)


 
Pues sí, galerie à arcades me gusta. Además me ha sido muy útil el link al Château de Virieu, en una de las fotos aparece exactamente algo como lo que quiero describir. Gracias mil


----------



## semifusa

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Me parece una redundancia: _portique _*ya *es una galería con techo de arcos.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
buenas tardes, bonsoir. En español no redunda nada. Hay galerías con arcos y sin ellos. Y hay pórticos (véase el de La Gloria) sin arcos. Pero evitaremos redundar en francés. Gracias, merci, por tu ayuda.


----------



## GURB

Hola 
Le terme le plus employé, du moins dans le sud de la France est *cornière*.
cornière= portique, formant passage couvert, qui borde une place, une rue.DEL
Je t'attends sous les cornières; la place des cornières


----------



## semifusa

si Gurb, c'est ça, mais dans ce cas là no hace esquina con nada, no conforma una plaza. Imagina que es como si la plaza solamente tuviese uno de sus cuatro lados, eso sí, formant passage couvert. Como cornière supongo que tiene relación con esquina, en este caso creo que es preferible galerie à arcades. Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Paciente

Il y a aussi "cour à arcades"...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Les cornières pueden bordear una plaza por un solo lado o una calle y "no hacen esquina" con nada. En Agen por ejemplo "les cornières" son unas galerías con soportales  (portales como las llama el autor del Lazarillo) que están a lo largo de una calle. Lo que buscas  me parece corresponder a la definición del Larousse encyclopédique.


----------



## semifusa

GURB said:


> Hola
> Les cornières pueden bordear una plaza por un solo lado o una calle y "no hacen esquina" con nada. En Agen por ejemplo "les cornières" son unas galerías con soportales (portales como las llama el autor del Lazarillo) que están a lo largo de una calle. Lo que buscas me parece corresponder a la definición del Larousse encyclopédique.


 
Hola Gurb, pues de una galería cubierta se trata. Miraré "cornière", por cierto, hay acceso online al Larousse Enc. sin ser socio? Gracias!


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola : No he dudado nunca de la gran cultura del amigo Gurb.

Si ahora intervengo después de él, es que a pesar de vivir en una zona que linda con "el sur" de Francia, es la primera vez que oigo la palabra "cornière " en este sentido..., pero sí existe, claro (aquí) 
Pero me temo que no todos los franceses te entendamos si la usas....

Además, en este glosario, parecen llamar "cornière" lo que hace esquina, y "couverts" las galerías ...


----------



## GURB

Bonsoir* Paquita*
Tu as toujours le chic pour trouver des documents illustratifs.Bravo! La définition que j'en ai donnée dans mon premier post est celle du grand Larousse Encyclopédique;
le mot m'est tout de suite venu à l'esprit car je connais parfaitement les cornières (au pluriel) d'Agen; elles ressemblent, en un peu plus moderne, à celles que l'on voit sur la photo de Fourcés. *Cornière *fait partie du vocabulaire des bastides que nous traduisons (mal que bien) par pueblos amurallados pour que nos amis espagnols nous comprennent. Je te dirai qu'avant de connaître cette bonne ville d'Agen, moi non plus, je n'avais jamais entendu ce mot. A Arras on dit simplement sous les arcades; la grand place est entourée d'arcades; un jour l'IG Darmangeat (QEPD), que tu as dû connaître, m'avait même dit:" vous verrez jeune homme, à Arras il y a une magnifique place espagnole et vous pourrez vous promener sous les arcades." Résultat: 8 ans dans le Nord!
Un beso


----------



## semifusa

Hola, como me da la impresión de que hablamos todos "casi" de lo mismo, aquí va una foto de la galería de arcos  

(descrita en el texto como galería porticada) que quiero traducir al francés. Si no hay más sugerencias, me quedo con galerie à arcades como animalito de compañía. 

Gracias por vuestro interés.   Lamento mi torpeza al poner la foto, seguro que se puede hacer mejor, es más, dudo de que haya sido capaz de insertarla.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Gracias por la foto (muy bonita). 
Pues sí, hablamos de lo mismo. Y a esto personalmente lo llamo sencillamente _portiques_.
Por lo menos en mi ciudad natal , otra más reciente.

Quizá unos matices regionales.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## josepbadalona

Cintia&Martine said:


> Quizá unos matices regionales.


 
Para apoyar la tesis del amigo Gurb... y la mía ...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Gracias por las fotos Paquita. "Le tour de France sans se mouiller" .

Las imágenes me hacen pensar que la diferencia entre _arcades _y _portiques _no es tan sólo regional sino también temporal.

Según veo las arcades corresponden a una construcción medieval y los _portiques _son construidos a partir del Renacimiento.
En los países de Savoie también tenemos arcades de Alby sur Chéran, les arcades de Annecy entre otras.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## josepbadalona

Y esto para Martine


----------

